# Don't tell anyone but I just read the label



## ArtVandolay (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been using Green Light Rooting Hormone for clones.  I just took some clones and, in a game my wife and I sometimes play, I left the rooting hormone out to see who would finally put it away.  After the 2nd day (today) it was still there so I picked it up and read the label.  It says, in part:


"... Not for use on plants being grown for sale or other commercial use, or for commercial seed production, or for research purposes.  For use on plants intended for aesthetic purposes of climatic modification and being grown for interior landscapes, ornamental gardens or parks, and being grown in interior landscapes or on lawns and grounds.  Do not use on plants that are to be used for food or feed.

..."

Active ingredient Indole-3-butyric acid .1%

I'm not particularly nervous about any of this but perhaps some of you are and can also tell me what you're using that's better?  Is this the active ingredient in your rooting hormone?


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 9, 2009)

Bleh that is a disclaimer so IF you are a greenhouse you would have to buy a commercial license to use the product.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 9, 2009)

That makes sense.  What do you make of the "Do not use on plants that are to be used for food or feed" bit?


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats the active ingredient in Schultz take root which I used for a long time, and I think alot of people use that. I switched to Olivias cloning gel which someone gave me a bottle of for free, and I really like it, and it doesn't have that acid in it. 

Agriculture laws are pretty strict and intricate and they probably had more to do with the warning label than anything harmful about the active ingredient.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 9, 2009)

It will probably be fine unless you use it in flowering. All the new growth that establishes after the use of it will not contain the chemical. So unless you are smoking the bottom of your stalk and root ball you will be OK.


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2009)

I strolled into the nursery shop the other day specifically for rooting hormone. Saw a cute li' tub of that 'gel'.... clerk rang it up...._*$13*_!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 10, 2009)

> Indole-3-butyric acid enhances the growth and development of food crops and ornamentals when applied to soil, cuttings, or leaves. Because it is similar in structure to naturally occurring substances and is used in tiny amounts, *this plant growth regulator poses no known risks to humans or the environment*.



hXXp://www.epa.gov/pesticides/biopesticides/ingredients/factsheets/factsheet_046701.htm



eace:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 10, 2009)

You scared me Art! I also use the Greenlight.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 10, 2009)

Just lookin out for ya, big fella, like all of you do for me


----------



## ozman (Feb 14, 2009)

hey,hippyinengland,dont tell anyone but the us gov will lie to you until u believe them,then tell u another lie to reinforce the one they just got you believing lol.

But yea I see no real harm in it here,I have had no reactions to it.

But since it works I use it,I am considering alternatives,but with all the rhetoric out there on cloning jels,powders,and etc.,I guess you use what works in the end.



Well anyways,
Happy Growing All ..   lets all get stoned.....:48::tokie::banana::banana::farm::bump:


----------



## JBonez (Feb 15, 2009)

clonex for me, im sure they all work in some shape or form, but my grow shop gives a free sample with every purchase above a certain amount, not sure what that amount is, since i spend so darn much everytime i go in that place!


----------

